# Cannot make up my mind



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I cannot make up my mind on what my new flashlight will be. I am torn between these:

Fenix TK41:
http://www.amazon.co.../dp/B004XN3FHA/
http://www.fenixligh...duct.asp?id=141

Fenix TK60:
http://www.amazon.co.../dp/B005QZL0XA/
http://www.fenixligh...duct.asp?id=147

They both have Cree XL-M emitters, so they have similar brightness levels (throw is 472m for the TK41 vs 475m for the TK60) . So, the issue is size and battery type vs size. Any opinions on these two?


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

wow those are spendy i will have to stick with the mag light with the led atchments


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I would not consider any light that does not run on either RCR123's or 18650's.

3 reasons: Weight, Burn Time, Price.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

TK421!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Hrawk, I forgot to mention that this will be spending much of its light in my truck, so I want to be able to use readily available alkaline batteries in it (but not ultra-expensive CR123s like most of my other flashlights.)


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

In that case, the TK60 for sure, doubles as a nice personal defence baton and the Sanyo Enerloop D cells are quite affordable now. Not like weight will be an issue. Keep a cheep 12v NIMH charger in the truck with it.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I get batteries really cheap (but I can't legally ship overseas sorry). Single use CR123's are can be cheaper than 50c and I buy AA's for about 6c. Therefore I purely base my selection on weight run time and homogenisation.

In foreign places where I have to resupply, I use alkaline AA batteries.
For camera flashes, I use low self discharge NIMH AA batteries.
For short camping trips, I pack all 18650s or disposable CR123 which are interchangeable.
I don't use Lithium CR123 batteries, as they have a higher voltage. They are designed for high output LEDs combined with minimal bulk. This is a very specialist use, such as some extreme sports and mountain running. My priority is to carry the minimum number of spare batteries for various devices. Also, I typically give my lights to the local guide at the end of my trip and they couldn't afford to buy lithiums. You wouldn't believe how much difference a decent LED running off a couple of AAs can make to a guide used to working with a traditional tin flashlight using 2 zinc carbon D cells. It's a cost saving in the long run for them too.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I wish I could get them that cheap ZDP! The cheapest I can find CR123 batteries here is about $1 per, and that is quantities of 50.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

FYI, I decided to go with the TK41. The TK60 is too long to fit in the side pocket of my truck.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok, I am not in the know about flashlights, so I am assuming, buying an expensive flashlight is akin to our buying fancy slingshots?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Pretty much, except fancy flashlights generally are much more powerful and have longer battery life than their cheaper brethren do. As an example, my wife's keychain light that I bought for her (1.75" long, .75" diameter) is as bright as a 4 D Cell Maglite. Fancy slingshots are generally mostly for aesthetics.

In slingshots we measure performance in FPS and band life. Flashlights are measured by Lumens and Amperage drain(batteries are rated by amperage over time, so it is easy to see how long a given flashlight should last). The gap between a normal flashlight and one like I listed above is massive. The TK60 will be at least 4 times as bright as a Maglite 4D. The battery is where it gets interesting though. Because it is voltage regulated, the TK60 will hold its full brightness level for over 4 hours of use, when it will stage down a level. At about 1.5 hours the Maglite will be at 50% of it brightness. So, math will state that at the 1.5 hour point, the TK60 will be 8x as bright. Make sense?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

NightKnight said:


> Pretty much, except fancy flashlights generally are much more powerful and have longer battery life than their cheaper brethren do. As an example, my wife's keychain light that I bought for her (1.75" long, .75" diameter) is as bright as a 4 D Cell Maglite. Fancy slingshots are generally mostly for aesthetics.
> 
> In slingshots we measure performance in FPS and band life. Flashlights are measured by Lumens and Amperage drain(batteries are rated by amperage over time, so it is easy to see how long a given flashlight should last). The gap between a normal flashlight and one like I listed above is massive. The TK60 will be at least 4 times as bright as a Maglite 4D. The battery is where it gets interesting though. Because it is voltage regulated, the TK60 will hold its full brightness level for over 4 hours of use, when it will stage down a level. At about 1.5 hours the Maglite will be at 50% of it brightness. So, math will state that at the 1.5 hour point, the TK60 will be 8x as bright. Make sense?


That helps me know more of what the differences are. Never heard of a flashlight having it's voltage regulated. I haven't examined flashlight's advancements though.

Thanks


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Rayshot said:


> Never heard of a flashlight having it's voltage regulated. I haven't examined flashlight's advancements though.


Yep, all of the good LED flashlights have emitters that are voltage and current regulated. Here are some charts that show the how brightness is effected by battery drain on the TK41. (read the charts from Right to Left)


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

NightKnight said:


> Never heard of a flashlight having it's voltage regulated. I haven't examined flashlight's advancements though.


Yep, all of the good LED flashlights have emitters that are voltage and current regulated. Here are some charts that show the how brightness is effected by battery drain on the TK41. (read the charts from Right to Left)
[/quote]

Interesting


----------



## bkcooler (Jul 23, 2011)

How about.
http://www.amazon.com/Fenix-TK35-Performance-Lumen-Flashlight/dp/B004I2EMXM/ref=pd_sim_sbs_sg_6
This is smaller and brighter.
I have 5 fenix flashlights and like the performance of the CR123 much better.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I actually have that one as well BKCooler.


----------



## Thule (Feb 4, 2012)

I have had quite a few type of lights, beeing a urban explorer and bikecycling in dark scandinavian winter and so on. I bought a Maglite D3 in the 90:s that I converted to LED some years back - still have the flashlight in the car. Since then I geared up though. What I use most frequently is the german Ledlenser (L7 and P14) and a Petzl head lamp.

If you are going to buy ONE flashlight in your life to use for everything - I would say Ledlenser P14. Amazing lens that can give wide spread and very even light. Perfect compromise between size and battery capacity etc. It will last forever.


----------

